# Tetraploid Annual Ryegrass



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyone had any experience with these types of rye grass...all this talk about Italian ryegrass has me wanting to drill some rye this fall in my Bermuda grass. I have some native rye grass already but not enough to really justify mowing and baling it so I was looking at some of the Tetraploid Annual Ryegrass variety to make an early spring harvest.

http://smithseed.com/seed/forage/annualrye/attain.shtml

http://www.hancockseed.com/seed-varieties-241/ryegrass-seed-433/rye-grass-seed-for-pasture-505/jumbo-annual-ryegrass-seed-50-lb-bag-857.html


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Well since no one here has any experience with the Tetraploid Annual Ryegrass. I need to know if any of the seed dealers here can get any Passerel Plus Grazer Rye Grass Seed?


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Just got in and checked this page, I have had good experience with some of those that are on that list. This year I planted Jumbo, Tam T Bo, and Gulf. Gulf will not make it through very many freezes. This year alone all the Gulf I planted got killed during the cold snap we had this winter.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I can get all the seeds you need for Italian ryegrass (if that's what it is) off of my disc mowers and send it to ya.....can't stand it in my Bermuda fields....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I cannot believe the interest in this rye grass . I have seen in our area alfalfa ,barley ,and wheat fields . Ruined by volunteer annual rye grass they say it wont reseed >>they say an annual wont come back next year. I say this years forage next years weed ,Here I can Mow rake dry bale and sell oats hay . Cannot say that for rye grass. Would not use it for companion crop or covr crop


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

What about the OG will it grow as far south as the Okla/ Texas border.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> I can get all the seeds you need for Italian ryegrass (if that's what it is) off of my disc mowers and send it to ya.....can't stand it in my Bermuda fields....


If you getting seeds your cutting it to late. Needs to be cut before seeding.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I believe the ryegrass wakes up before the Bermuda. Doesn't take long at all for it to head out.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Here you can cut Ryegrass in late April or a little earlier if it starts to head out which is before the Bermuda gets started. After a good cutting it is usually done for the year as it starts to get to hot for it to grow. Now this year has been a bit different. You can also graze it in the fall and early spring since it will start greening up around first of March.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Green in March.... I could only imagine. Lol the only green I see in March is down in the machine shed and left in envelopes by the back door.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

This pic was taken the week before Easter this year. Just some regular ole native volunteer Ryegrass.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I was going to post a pic of some ryegrass here in march or April but it was too depressing. Covered in snow. Grass is greening up now and threatening to start growing.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey any of you northern guys know how far south OG will grow?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I think it grows pretty well in the Ozarks maybe further south. likes a lot of moisture


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Planted 17 acres April 2013 with alfalfa, OG (very late maturing) and Green Spirit Italian Rye (diploid and tetraploid Italian ryegrasses). Pics worth thousand words.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

weatherman said:


> Planted 17 acres April 2013 with alfalfa, OG (very late maturing) and Green Spirit Italian Rye (diploid and tetraploid Italian ryegrasses). Pics worth thousand words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was your seeding rate? Looks good.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

weatherman said:


> Planted 17 acres April 2013 with alfalfa, OG (very late maturing) and Green Spirit Italian Rye (diploid and tetraploid Italian ryegrasses). Pics worth thousand words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that looks great! Wish I had some that looked that good.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Mixed OG and green spirit together. Planted on a diagonal (NW to SW) at 9 lbs/acre each. Alfalfa was planted (east to west) at 15lbs./acre. Other field across the road ain't as pretty. Hoping to thicken it up with OG.


----------

